# Opener (Trail Cam pics)



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I basically hunted from camera to camera this weekend and kicked up a couple nice bulls that I couldn't get a shot on. I'll head back up Thursday before Labor day for a long weekend and hopefully send a sharp stick through one of these bad boys! Love me some OTC Elk!

Maybe I should have shot that spike I had a 20 yards this morning?? Nah, didn't want to end the hunt too soon..

Here are just a few from some of my Cameras. Maybe I need to get back into Archery deer Though!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool stuff goosefreak. I love trail camera pics.

This young bull seems to be getting a little rutty already.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like you have a golden spot!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> Looks like you have a golden spot!


Yes I do! its taken several years hunting this area to get to this point..
we've killed a few bulls out of here. persistence pays off!


----------

